# Với mẹo đơn giản này, tóc bạn sẽ luôn cúp đẹp mà chẳng cần máy uốn



## MoonLight (11/8/18)

Sử dụng máy uốn nhiều cũng có thể làm hại tóc. Vì vậy, bạn có thể học một số cách làm tóc cúp không cần máy uốn dưới đây để giúp mái tóc luôn cúp tự nhiên khi ra ngoài.

*Cách làm tóc cúp không cần máy uốn*
Tóc cúp đuôi nhẹ luôn được các bạn gái yêu thích bởi nó tôn lên sự nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên, không bị cứng trên gương mặt. Tuy nhiên, tóc vốn dĩ chẳng tự nhiên mà cúp đuôi đẹp như các chị em hằng mong muốn.

Để có mái tóc cúp nhẹ đơn giản, không ít chị em hải tốn nhiều thời gian dùng máy uốn để tạo kiểu mỗi khi ra khỏi nhà. Cách này đơn giản nhưng tốn không ít thời gian, công sức. Chẳng may chiếc máy uốn hỏng thì chỉ còn biết than “trời”.



​
*Dưới đây là một số cách làm tóc cúp không cần máy uốn, nhanh gọn chị em nên tham khảo:*

*Cách làm tóc cúp bằng máy sấy, sấy ngược chiều*
Máy sấy cũng chính là một trong những dụng cụ hỗ trợ bạn làm tóc cúp đuôi ấn tượng và thu hút. Cách này cũng đang được nhiều chị em ưa chuộng. Với cách này, bạn có thể có được mái tóc cúp đuôi nhanh chóng.

Đầu tiên, sóng tóc cụp rất khó vào nếp khi để khô tự nhiên. Tuy nhiên, khi sấy cũng phải đúng cách thì phần đuôi tóc mới có thể vào nếp gọn gàng. Đầu tiên khi tóc còn ướt, bạn cúi xuống để tóc dốc ngược về trước rồi sấy theo chiều từ chân tới ngọn. Khi tóc đã khô được khoảng 80%. bạn chải tóc, dùng tay nắm nhẹ giữ lấy ngọn tóc tiếp tục sấy theo chiều từ trong ra ngoài của lọn tóc đó. Lần lượt cho đến hết đầu. Có như vậy, phần đuôi tóc sẽ có được độ phồng cụp tự nhiên mà không phải nhờ cậy tới lược tròn.



​
*Cách làm tóc cúp bằng lô*
Đây cũng là một cách làm tóc cúp đuôi khá phổ biến, chỉ xếp sau cách thứ nhất. Nó có thể dùng khi tóc còn ẩm hoặc khô đều được. Độ cúp phụ thuộc vào số vòng mà bạn uốn và thời gian bạn để lô. Nếu chỉ dùng lô thì chỉ được trong một ngày nhưng nếu dùng thêm keo xịt tóc thì có thể để được lâu hơn.

Chải tóc mượt mà và thẳng ra.  Chia tóc thành nhiều phần, nếu mái tóc dày và cứng thì nên chia nhỏ hơn. Đặt lô dưới đuôi tóc sau đó uốn 1 vòng hoặc nửa vòng. Dùng dây nhỏ buộc lại để cố định. Ngủ qua đêm sáng hôm sau dậy thì tháo lô ra. Nếu muốn tóc giữ được nếp lâu hơn thì nên xịt thêm một ít keo.



​
*Dùng kẹp cặp càng cua*
Nếu bạn không có thời gian để cuốn lô tỉ mỉ cho từng lọn tóc thì có thể dùng kẹp cặp càng cua. Bạn buộc tóc cao lên gần đỉnh đầu bằng dây chun mểm, sau đó quấn đuôi tóc theo chiều từ ngoài vào trong, quấn đều cho đến khi chạm nút buộc rồi cố định bằng kẹp càng cua. Đây là phương pháp làm phồng và giữ nếp cúp đơn giản nhất, dễ thực hiện nhất. Hơn nữa, khi bạn kẹp tóc bằng kẹp càng cua có thể tạo ra một kiểu tóc trẻ trung và năng động.

*Lưu ý khi làm tóc cúp không cần máy uốn với tóc ngắn*



​
Để uốn cúp tóc ngắn thì bạn cần chú ý làm sạch tóc trước khi thực hiện. Như vậy, mái tóc sẽ mềm mượt và dễ dàng thực hiện hơn. Bên cạnh đó, trong 3 cách làm cho tóc ngắn cúp vào cực đơn giản trên thì tùy hoàn cảnh, điều kiện mà bạn có thể lựa chọn phương pháp thích hợp nhất.

Tránh lạm dụng chúng để tác động thường xuyên lên mái tóc sẽ khiến mái tóc của bạn bị tổn thương. Đồng thời, sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm cho mái tóc là vô cùng cần thiết. Bạn nên sử dụng chúng để tăng cường độ ẩm cho mái tóc, tránh hư tổn, khô xơ.
​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

